# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  [Review] Lắng đọng nét thanh mát trong caramen long nhãn - Quán chè ở Hà Nội

## cudidi

> *Caramen long nhãn 
> *
> _Địa điểm: 349B ngõ 347 phố Huế
> _
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Caramen long nhãn*


Hè đã mon men về trong cái nắng 41ºC của chốn đô thành tấp nập, kéo theo là những cảm giác nóng bức, khó chịu. Nóng thế này, tốt nhất là hạn chế ra ngoài, hạn chế tối đa những buổi la cà quán xá. Ấy thế mà, trong một con ngõ hẹp trên phố Huế, quán hàng ấy lại nhộn nhịp, xôn xao hơn bao giờ hết, quán chè của cô chú Trường Thao.





Càng nóng, nhu cầu giải khát càng cao. Những thỏi rau câu đầy màu sắc, những miếng long nhãn ngọt nước, lấp lánh sau những hạt đá bào mát lạnh khiến những tâm hồn ăn uống nhạy cảm cũng không thể cưỡng lại trước cái nắng nóng đang hoành hành. 



_
Menu cập nhật đến ngày 3/5/2012_

Ở đây, menu thì thập cẩm đủ loại: chè ngô, khoai, bưởi, chuối… chè thái, nếp cẩm, hạt sen… nhưng trong đó có một vị đặc biệt mà chẳng tìm thấy ở nơi khác, đó là _long nhãn_. Long nhãn thường có trong caramen và thạch rau câu, nhưng nếu bạn muốn gọi thêm cho các loại chè thì cô chủ hàng cũng rất sẵn lòng.



*
Tất cả đều 20k/bát. Nhỏ vậy thôi nhưng một bát đảm bảo no.*


Tất cả đều được dùng trong một chiếc bát thủy tinh trong suốt, xinh xắn. Ở đây, caramen không chỉ là caramen, mà còn đầy ắp những trôi hạt, thạch rau câu, dừa khô, mít và long nhãn. Béo ngậy, thơm mát, vị nhãn ngọt ngọt thanh thanh tan dần nơi đầu lưỡi, caramen long nhãn quả đúng là một thức giải khát tinh tế.





Với những tín đồ cuồng thạch rau câu như mình thì đây đúng là một địa chỉ lí tưởng. Một bát thạch mà vị nào cũng có: vị nho, dâu, bưởi, táo, cốm, dừa… với đủ sắc màu, bên trên là một lớp cốt dừa sánh đặc và những viên long nhãn trắng ngần, mọng nước. Chỉ nhìn đã thấy thật hấp dẫn.




Bạn đã làm gì trong ngày hè nóng nực để giải khát mà vẫn đảm bảo cho sức khỏe của mình? *349B ngõ 347 phố Huế* có thể là một gợi ý không tồi dành cho bạn đó.
*
>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Caramen long nhãn*

Nguồn: didau.org

Cùng khám phá quán chè ngon ở Hà Nội – quan che ngon o Ha Noi

----------


## hoanguyen

Nhìn ngon quá! Mún ăn!  :Smile:

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Nhìn thôi đã thấy giảm nhiệt rồi
Cả bát thạch đầy ú ụ  :cuoi1:

----------


## nuilua

Ngon chế nhờ
Bao giờ tạt qua xem mùi vị như lào  :cuoi1:

----------


## songthan

lâu roài chưa ăn caramen nhớ roài

----------


## trang

nhin ngon wue.moi toi cho do hoi xa.bao jo phai dj an thu thui.hj

----------


## lunas2

ngon. hnao wa thưởng thức mới dc...

----------


## rose

nhìn hấp dẫn thế!

----------


## tranquan3491

Lúc nào tạt vào đây ăn thử

----------


## showluo

vừa ăn món này vữa tám là hay đấy
hehe tuy mùa đông những thích ăn món j mát mát 1 tý

----------


## phuthuy

nhìn cốc caramen là ko cầm được lòng  :cuoi:

----------

